# Thinking that I lost my budgie's trust



## Kairos

Hey ya'll, so, a few weeks ago I adopted a female budgie (4 years old.) I let her settle down for a week and a bit, until she seemed more comfortable. Once she seemed ok with the change, I began the 'taming & bonding' process; the first few days I just sat outside her cage and made sure that she grew used to my presence, so... the last few weeks kinda went by like that.

Anyways, so today I put my hand in her cage with some millet, and she was happily munching away. I slowly pushed her lower chest with my finger, and she stepped one foot up, which I thought was improvement. However, she decided to fly to a nearby perch, but it turns out that perch was very loosely hung on the cage (my fault) and both it, and the budgie fell. I guess it spooked my budgie, so she fly out of her cage around my house (I was holding the door of the cage open.) 

So.. she flew around very nervously, and banged some walls here and there, I waited till she stopped flying around, and slowly walked up to her (She was very freaked out). I pushed my finger to her chest again, but this time, she 'stepped up.' I was pretty happy with that ... I put her on my shoulder and walked around the house, and then decided that I should probably put her back. 

I put her back a few hours ago, but she seems very scared of my hand/ finger..
I'm just worried that I lost her trust that was already little to none in the first place. 

I'm not sure what I should do... Advice? Comments? Just tell me whatever  

Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Yes, for now you've probably lost part of the trust she was beginning to develop for you. 
But, all is not lost.  
You simply start over again and work slowly and patiently at her pace. 
There are often set-backs during the taming and bonding process and you are not the first to experience them. Give her a couple of days to calm down before you try to have her step up again.

Sit next to her cage and talk, sing or read to her. 
Play the "blinking" game with her. 
Let her feel calm and comfortable in your presence before you try approaching her with your hand. 
If she shies away from you when you put your hand in her cage in a couple of days, then simply hold it very still with a little seed or millet in your palm and see if she will come to you.

Never "force" her. Working at her pace is key.
With a little time, everything will be fine.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

I absolutely agree with Deborah  

There was this one time that I was putting a new toy into the cage of my little girl when I first got her and I dropped it!  The wood blocks clanged horribly against the cage bars and she was afraid that my hand would cause such terrible sounds for days after. 

But, as mentioned above, slow, patient, and loving interaction will diminish these setbacks greatly  

I'm sure with time, your little girl will grow to be very fond of you. What's her name? 

Once she's settled in a bit more, we'd love to see pictures of her hoto: 

If you have any questions after reading through the forums, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you around, and we're glad you've joined us 

:wave:


----------



## Wiki

These guys are super forgiving.. Millet has the power to cure many things in our relationship  Just keep up the positive interactions, make it worth her while to take a chance on you.


----------



## Kairos

Many thanks to you all  Today, Sweetie (the budgie) decided to eat some millet from my palms, so I think thats a good sign  

I'm just gonna take it nice & slow for the next few days before going near her lower chest


----------



## FaeryBee

*Excellent! That's extremely good progress. :2thumbs:*


----------



## shanebudgie

ah the power of millet seeds.like catnip to a cat.a little cozing does the trick.but congratulations on accomplishing getting her to eat off your hand.once she gets used to you,I believe soon the next step will be her hoping on your finger.patients and time will be rewarding.thanks so much for keeping up updated and many blessings.


----------

